# 4wt rod combo?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I always hear how you can never have enough 4 wts. and was thinking of getting one. what are the benefits of a 4wt to other line rods and what are they better used for? we all know there are no natural trout here just gills and bass and stocked steelheads in the colder months with catfish thrown in. anyone got any ideas for my 1st 4wt combo? preferbly one under 200 bux and thats with line and backing included. I seen a redington crosswater for 100 some and there new red 2 fly rod combos for 200 or about that price. just wondered if anyone can point me in a good direction? I wanna get a quality rod this time and redington has a lifetime warranty which I like. so far I have the 3 wt bitch creek ($126)and 6 weight martin($28) plus the cabelas 8wt ($99). is it worth the money to invest in a 4wt? checked out the tfo nxt combo also. just wonder if the 4/5 model comes with wf 4 or 5 weight line?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I look into an Echo or a scott E2 rod or an St. Croix Avid. I have not heard much good on them Redington though. I am sure there are lot more out there that will suit you well. The new Echo rods are really nice! If I had not already own a 4wt then that what I be buying. I take my 4wt over any 5wt anyday which I dont even own anymore.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

so with a 4wt I can catch a nice size bass or catfish? I have never caught too big of one but wondered how big ya could go. also fly size wise what can you cast good on it? I told someone I was gonna use my 3 wt for gills and bass and they laughed at me and said a bass would snap it like nothing? I have only caught 10 or less inch or so rock bass in the vermilion and thats all so far after 3/4 season of fishing other than 2 decent cats, one on a 6 and one on the 8.. I seen a echo rod test on youtube! that thing bent like a mother before snappin!!! I will look um up.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't know anything about Bitch Creek rods, but if you play the fish right, it shouldn't break. I have a 8.5' 3wt and have landed 8-10 lb. Carp with it. Let your drag do the work. I've never heard about 4wt being some magical size. From what I have seen and heard over the years, a 5wt seems to be everyone's main choice if they could only have one size. The reasons being that while you can cast tiny flies with a 5wt, you can also toss a decent size streamer. The rods that you have sound like a very good selection.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Good comments Rweis as this is usually the case I was thinking you wanted to add to your arsenal. I use my 0wt fly rod every once in awhile fishing for bluegills and I have caught bass up 17 inches on it. If you play the game right you can use anything but I rather use a 6wt or bigger for bass in my opinion. But it's fun though but I will duely take the chance of either breaking the under matched rod when I do. Your 3 wt. providing it a faster action will do what a 4 wt will do. I have a buddy who uses a fast action Cabelas 2wt throws #4bead headed buggers with. Just an example of I am saying. Have fun!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

A 4wt is a good choice for trout, gills and small stream fishing. There is no magic wt rod, Choosing the rod best suited to your type of fishing is the magic rod. Redington is now owned by Sage and there quality has improved over the last few years. There used to be a breakage problem in the butt section of the rods but it has long since been remedied. The Crosswater outfitt is only available in 5 or 8wt. The TFO NXT come in a 4/5 with clamshell case for around $180. This outfitt also carries the lifetime. THis will have a 5wt wf line on it. However you can change out the line if you choose to. All in all think about your use and buy the appropriate set up. With a 3wt allready in your arsenal you may want to consider a 5 or 6wt to better fill the gap. For fly size with a 9' you can manage a clouser or decent size streamer. Going to a shorter rod will lessen the ability to throw larger flies with a 4wt. Give me a call if you have other questions 513-444-4009 S


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an Echo in 7wt. and love it besides those rods were designed by the worlds greatest fly caster, you cant go wrong with that name.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for all the pointers. I am gonna keep looking and save up till I get paid next week. I will then get a combo. maybe I will go with the 5wt tfo. I will let ya guys know when I make the choice. I also like the sound of the echo but none come with a reel and line. maybe I will do some searching and see what I can come up with to go with that.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have a 5wt tfo, for the money its awesome, i can do most anything with it. light enough i can drop to 7x and midges, heavy enough that i have thrown mice and big bunnies with it. if your trying to keep it cheap(ish i guess, who ever heard of cheap fly fishing ) tfo rods are where it's at.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was suggested the tfo professional series fly rod and was looking all over to get a reel and line for it and still keep it all under $200. hard to do. haha. any ideas? I mean why get a crappy plastic reel if your going to invest in a good rod?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am not a big fan of TFO rods myself but it may be good for you though. Try casting some. But check Ebay if you must. Cabelas rods are better than TFO IMO.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

too late dog. just dropped $188 for a tfo pro series 9ft 4piece 5 wt and orvis rocky mountain turbine reel with airflow line.. was told by a moderator at north american fly forum it was a steal and a great rod and reel both with warranties. had to get it. will find out if I like it or not when I get a chance.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well ,you let me know how you like it! It sounds like a good deal. I looked at the Turbine reels when they first came out and its seem like a decent reel for the money. I was going to suggest a Ross fly reels which are really vheap and so far I havent seen anything come close to reel value. Probably work fine as long as you dont use on it on Steelheads or salt. I did have a Ticr 8wt. and all I can say was that it was horrible and to hard to cast compared to a sage or a cabelas that I had.
So you are now set for the broad sprectum and go out and have fun! I also went back and reread it all and I noticed someone was laughing at you for using a 3wt for bass? Well they don't have a clue any better IMO!! If gas wasn't to expensive I be up there and show it can be done and believe it or not a lot more people use a 3wt for bass fishing! Just use a good short leader and 4 lb test mono(Trilene XL is what i use).


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya some guy on a forum laughed at me when I said the 3wt was for bass and gills. he said go ahead and try to cast a bass bug on a 3wt which I was never gonna do. just some size 10 or smaller top water bugs and some nymphs.. then he said a bass is too big to be caught on one anyways .mind you this guy posted 10 postes and was gone cause soon after he dissed one of the mods. I am not worried tho the ones I usually catch wasn't big tho. never caught me no roland martin bass haha. I am more worried about a big catfish instead. well I hope I like the rod and it sux you didn't like yours. if not I will sell and get a new one haha. I was told by a mod at the other site its very easy to cast and she liked it better than the st croix cause that was too fast and another cause it was too slow? this was a medium action I believe. whats the difference? slower casting? I will figure it out. how short of leader for bass? I got a leader making kit from rio and I can make one


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Slow will flex more when you cast causing you to slow down the casting stroke. Also will help you absorb shock if a bigger fish gets on..I prefer slower rods but, it took me a bit of time trying out different rods/actions before I figured that out. Then I bought one with the action that I liked. I have an orvis clearwater 5wt midflex that I really enjoy fishing with, and alot of my other rods are consider on the medium/slow side.Medium is a good compromise though.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! That is BS alright! I have caught bass on my 0 wt. and my 2wt fullflex glass rods and threw #4 bass popperson them. Usually not the prettiest casting but heck I caught bass on them! Sounds to me that was just someone who didn't know a thing about anything to me. Best advise is to try it and you be the judge about it as anything is possible then go from there. I have never broken a rod while fighting a fish but my carelessness in trees have. 
As for the leaders 6 to 7 1/2ft at the most. Just remember if throwing larger flies you really want the leaders a 6 ft as this is my sweet spot for throwing flies. Also don't skimp on heavier tippets. Some of these large flies are really expensive. Especially Gamakatsu 800s hook I am tying right now for salt. I do the same for smallie fishing in river but my leader tend to be at the 7 1/2 ft length. Again smallest tippet I use is 2x, but I like 12 lb P Line CFX flouro for my tippet. 
Also the rod you just got is one that I have heard it lot better than TiCr rod as it not as fast so you may do fine. I like med action rods for trouts but I am leaning toward faster actions for bluegills and and everything else cause I am throwing larger flies about 90 percent of the time. I just practicing your casting with each rods and adjusting to the rod action is Ideal. When I been casting the 3wt and under all week then swich over to the big rods is when I have tell myself I got to adjust my casting style. Yea you will get the hang of it with time and experience as it took me about three years to finnally understand the different actions. This make any sense? So go out and have FUN!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya makes more sense now. that 3 wt is way small compared to the other rods plus it has standard arbor reel.. it will prolly feel like a feather after using my 8wt all fall/spring. whats the biggest size flies you use in the rivers around here? I have went down to size 6 buggers and caught stuff. never tried anything bigger than that. maybe I don't know what I am missing and this summer should throw on something bigger and cast into one of those deep holes. I will use my 5wt for that tho lol. another thing is we were gonna try to hit a couple ponds down at caley. wish I knew of a private one with big huge bass in there. my cousin says there are lots of fish there and some big carp too haha.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

> whats the biggest size flies you use in the rivers around here?


Depends, look at the minnows where you are, turn over rocks try and find some live crayfish and other food/bugs see what they look like. Match it with the size and profile of the fly not the hook size...That's worked for me with smallmouth at Rocky River.
Janus


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you found what your looking for , I thought that was a REEL good deal. Let me know how you like it!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I came in very late on this Thread so what I have to offer does not apply now but may hold you in good stead for future flyrod consideration.
Try to find a shop that will allow you to put a reel and correct weight line on various action and length rods to try out and see which is best suited for your ability and comfort factor.
I have purchased all my flyrods from Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville, Ohio after trying out various combinations and was able to feel which felt best to me. Frank keeps a number of reels available to use with the different rods.
Glad to see you purchased a 5wt as it will serve you well in this area we fish. The individual that said you can't use a 4 or 5wt for bass is simply a person that doesn't know how to fight a fish on light weight tackle. 
I have a beautiful 4wt fiberglas that I had custom made back in 1971 which has handled bass up to 5#, steelhead up to 29 inches and trout to 22 inches but it is also a great rod for bluegil and crappie.
Enjoy your new setup and good luck on tying into a 3 or 4 pound smallmouth.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya thanks kruggy. will let ya know. it shipped out today.
short drift I can't wait to get me a good size smallie!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FA69,
You made a great choice on a number of counts (IMHO!)...
1) TFO is a great bang for the buck with a great warranty
2) While I am not familiar with that particular Orvis reel, I can tell you that Orvis' customer service may be matched, but NO ONE will surpass it! They are FANTASTIC.
3) The 5 wt is the best all around rod (again, IMHO). Many times, I go out not knowing whether I will fish the Clearwater for trout or a local pond for bass & gills, or maybe spend time at both the river & a pond. If I am limited to one rod, it will be my 5wt every time.
BTW, was that other site one where I also post? Sadly, every site has a few "know it alls" who think they have all the answers or think that their way is the only way. Good for you in making a solid decision not based on just 1 remark.
Have fun!!!
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You say Caley!! I love fishing that place but it tough on your backcast. A nice trick is to use a a popper and and tie a small dark olive or black wooly worm off the popper eye for dropper! You will have some fun catching doubles.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Another thing my dad gave me 2 older style 7wt.fiberglass rods and one of them is never been used. I will be getting line for that to play around with on bass.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it was the north american fly fishing forum which was shocking as everyone there is very nice. I will look back to what he said let me see if I can find it. 
here it is lol. guys name was steely and he only got 34 posts
"Oh my god McFLy, you made me spill my drink all over my keyboard!! A beginner who has never cast a 3 weight buys one, and for fishing for bass with a big ol size 8 foam bass dry fly!! 
2-3 weight rods: small streams up in the mountains with 6 inch trout, Can cast 40 feet but if any wind starts blowing you are in for it!"

then again he says "George, do yourself a favor, send it back. Or prove me wrong, and put the rod together and attach a size 8 bass dry fly and tell us how it casts. Seriously, a 3 weight is great for small trout and panfish, but for smallmouth and largemouth bass I dont care how you cast it, but you said you were using size 8 foam bass bugs. Casting one of those on a 3 weight would be like trying to cast a 3 weight line on a 10 weight rod! Glad the flies you are using are smaller"

oh well who cares what that guy says lol. the main reason I got the 3wt was for mainly bluegills and the small rock bass around. if something bigger bites I will have to deal with it then. lol

flyfish. never tried caley just seen it in the winter. there were 2 big nice ponds!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Flyfish dog is that the same caley out by my way, if so I'll have to get with fishaholic69 try some bass fishin.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

the carp in my avatar was caught on a 3wt. it took me to my backing through a log jam, Im not the worlds greatest fisherman but using your drag and your head, very large fish can be landed on light tackle. Look at some of the world record saltwater fish, I know the fish are stressed more due to longer fights but sharp hooks and properly fought fish can be landed on very light tackle. Now that being said I will loose half of my fish this year for spouting off.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish torn!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool Torn! Carps are much harder to catch than just about everything else. You mentioned sharp hooks. You got that right! If you going on a expensive trip , whatever you do do not skimp on cheap hooks IMO! I found out that using high quality hooks there is no need to set hooks like those foolish bass pro's! I was doing that for to long also. The fish will hoook themselves with ease.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I think you will be very happy with your choices. You will find the TFO a faster action rod so adjust casting stroke to fit that type of action and will find the power and accuracy through many fly size's.
One point to the 3wt and larger fish. How many of us growing up hooked into a big bass, catfish carp or other sizable fish while fishing with a 5' ultra light and 4lb test. The comparison is the same, it can be done easily as stated by Tornwaders, shortdrift FFD and Tuber and many others. The 5wt will prove to be your all arounder, ( 5-6ft medium action spinning rod if you will), I always keep one close by for a back up. If I break a 3wt a 5 will be a fine replacement to get back out and if I break an eight a 5 will do in a pinch. Also most flyfishman probably started out with a 5wt and then got there other rods later, for good reason a decent 5wt will be with you a lifetime. Be sure to let us know how it turns out. S


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

will do. its been shipped. now its waiting game time.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

That waiting game is absolutely the WORST! I know you're like a kid waitin' for Santa. Keep us posted.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha you know it . I can't wait!! its only thing that makes you hate the weekend! dang sundays = no mail. lol. another thing that happens to me to is that it will be some holiday or something where theres no mail for a day or 2 lol. guess its not like I can use it right away anyways but still...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure you can find some water to fish! Those fish don't ever stop eating!
Just slow down your approach and also use some wet flies for bass and gills.


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

i see you already got your rod/reel but maybe next time try backpackers they have a good variety of good long lasting gear! this may have been mentioned in the thread already as i didnt take the time to read through all of your posts. Backpackers will match your rod up with a quality reel that suits that particular rod, and hook you up with some nice sturdy line.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

jumpin I never been there will have to check it out. someone told me they were really expensive so I never went. but my for sure next rod I am getting is a 7wt custom rod from steve from midwest custom rods. just got to save 2 checks and grab it up. its black matrix blanks with black woven graphite on both the blanks and reel seat plus silver or titanium hardware on the seat plus a added fighting butt. then theres will be custom metallic black and silver wrapped guides with my name on inscribed on there. then I will save up again and will pair it up with a decent reel preferebly silver but maybe black. just got to find a nice one to handle steelies. after that I will be done with buying rods for awhile. then I will focus on something else fly related lol.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

got me the tfo in the mail today already!!!! heres some pics! came in brand new packaging too. the orvis reel came in lined up and ready to go! heres some pix!!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I know you're a happy camper! Looks like a dandy outfit...You'll have fun with that.
Congrats,
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you know it! best thing was it was free shipping for 7-10 day delivery and 25 extra for 2 day and I got mine in 2 days anyways for free lol wasn't expecting it so soon!. I think I might need a rod carry case for this tho it only has a rod sock for the rod and a orvis reel case the reel. unless I take the reel off every time I fish?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Most definitely get a rod case. You have a nice rod, so protect it. If you're set on a TFO case, most TFO dealers should stock them. Call first with the length, # of pieces, etc. They are about $25.00 (I think). If you don't mind a "generic" case, you should be able to get one at most shops.
As far as shipping, I NEVER pay extra for "fast" shipping. For example, I don't think I've ever waited more than 2-3 days for a Cabela's order. Same for Bass Pro. The only ones that I've used that take the 5 days are those who use "Brown" (UPS). I avoid them as much as possible.
Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep you need a case. I'm not going to buy any factory made rod tubes anymore, I plan to make my own from now on out of PVC pipe from Lowes. A 2" diameter piece of pipe, end cap, and screw plug and plug fitting will only cost you a few bucks. It may not look pretty, but it works. The money I save this way will go toward rod building components. 

Jeremy


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Jeremy,
I'm sure you've thought of this, but just in case....be sure to glue a foam disc in each end of that tube. Either that or just push some down with the rod.
The best thing about Jeremy's suggestion (other than the savings) is that a plain ol' white pvc tube won't draw the attention of one that tells what's in it.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I am gonna go to gander asap and see if not I will get a bass pro shops one. I liek the ones that hold both the rod and reel


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes backapckers is a little more expensive but the knowlage you can walk out of there with could make up the differance. Not knocking your style but i prefer to try things out and talk with the pros and get some tips in person. Besides it helps area businesses stay in business for years to come so more knowlage can be passed down to different generations. Although i can't say that if i know exactly what i wanted and i found it online for a cheaper price i wouldn't buy it. But a rod to me is a must purchase in person type deal. you should deffinatly invest in a case. that sock won't offer any protection against things falling on it or bumping it around. Nice combo!the combo.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now I need a reel for a 7wt in titanium color for my custom steelhead rod. I am willing to pay $130 or less. I was looking at the battenkill mid arbor. wonder if that would be good. was also suggested a pfleugler reel too for $80a ny suggestions? it needs to be silver or titanium because I am using titanium or stainless steel a13 window seats with black woven graphite insert and the rods black woven graphite also I agree that its worth the knowledge at backpackers but I am actaully splurging right now that tfo rod and another 7wt custom matrix rod. if it weren't for income tax I'd be buying another $20 dollar martin combo. damn economy . we need "CHANGE" 
I am trying to get some nice stuff now while I still got a chance and in all realness really the pro series is one of tfo's lower end rods compared to the $600 dollar ones so I don't even know it I will tell a difference.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Realy nice setup, also good price and great shipping, cant beat that with a stick. Your custom rod sounds like its going to be awsome, you'll like that 7wt too. Congrats on your new rod or rods!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the price and look of the pfleugler trion and heard it compared to the orvis but for half the cost. but I don't think the reels handle matches the custom rod cause its rosewood and there isn't any wood on my rod tho just grey/black graphite and silver.... but I also I don't think its worth to pay $60 bux more for a darker handle haha... then again its a not just a different handle, its prolly a better brand name too (orvis). what to do.... I just need a silver or aluminum reel that will handle the steel in a decent price....


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I've heard the Trion is nice. I fish the Orvis Battenkill Barstock (not the mid arbor) on my 6wt Sage as I wanted more line capacity which may come in handy for steelhead. You might want to check the weight of the Trion...I believe they are a little heavier reel than the Orvis.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya maybe I will save up and grab a orvis. what the hell ya only live once! that ya know of...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's the titanium Orvis Battenkill BS III you want (for 5-7 weight):
Ebay item# 270218804469	less than 18 hours to go, $92.00 (that includes shipping), no bids & seller has 100% feedback!
Of course, if you have to wait, watch this seller...I'll bet he'll have more.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks I will keep my eye on it! now noone bid me up!!! lmao


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now that I look its the bar stock model not the mid arbor. it looks a lil different? does it have a mid arbor or small. just looked in my orvis catalog and it says traditional size. thats too small for a steelie running to me. i need something mid or large arbor. thanks for the look tho.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey I see how that model says 5/7 weight now when you posted it.. I have been looking at the 7/8 models everytime and its a more expensive model. now i look in my orvis catalog and it shows the mid arbor thats $119 says can hold 5/7 not 5/6like everyone says on ebay.. says you can hold 100 yards of backing with 7wt line but on ebay they say only 75 yards of 6wt line? what one do i believe?? do I need the higher model that costs $129 and is for 7/9 in my catalog but says only 7/8 wt on ebay??? I should prolly listen to orvis not ebay. I mean why waste money for more backing space and get the IV if the III fits 7wt line and 100 yards of backing?. who needs more than 100 yards of backing in the vermilion river plus 90 feet of line?? what you think?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Keep in mind that a standard arbor reel will generally have more backing capacity than a mid or large arbor. I see where you got some advice from flybinder on FAOL. He knows what he's talking about & has probably forgotten more about fly fishing & steelhead than you & I will ever know. What he advised would be enough for me. I call him for advice & just to shoot the bull every couple weeks.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I am getting the mid arbor orvis IV model. it holds at least 125 yards of 20 dacron. that has got to be plenty around here. if not the steelhead would swim up and around the bend of the river and out to the lake haha. if he gets that far out and gets reeled back in I better take him home to eat haha. he is dead for sure.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just got it! woo hoo. most I ever spent before on a reel and the most I ever will spend again haha. got the IV model


----------

